# RPG Design & Arduous Research



## lyle.spade (Aug 5, 2015)

Ummm...that seems like a lot of work. I do wonder how much use players and GMs will get out of it.

Although the fact that you included Ecto-1 and the A-Team Van is cool. I'm not so sure about the multiple Herbies, though. And something else: are you factoring the cost of the proprietary Ghostbusters technical equipment on Ecto-1? I mean, that stuff's got to cost a lot....probably push the overal pricetag up a bunch.


----------



## turkeygiant (Aug 5, 2015)

This is really interesting, what's going to be your criteria to say, "well my math says this vehicle should have this stat, but common misconceptions or just plain cool factor says give it a big boost"?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2015)

lyle.spade said:


> Ummm...that seems like a lot of work. I do wonder how much use players and GMs will get out of it.
> 
> Although the fact that you included Ecto-1 and the A-Team Van is cool. I'm not so sure about the multiple Herbies, though. And something else: are you factoring the cost of the proprietary Ghostbusters technical equipment on Ecto-1? I mean, that stuff's got to cost a lot....probably push the overal pricetag up a bunch.




No, it's just the vehicle. The notes column is just for me. Players would have to add the special equipment - that's literally the bare van.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2015)

turkeygiant said:


> This is really interesting, what's going to be your criteria to say, "well my math says this vehicle should have this stat, but common misconceptions or just plain cool factor says give it a big boost"?




I'm just cataloging the actual vehicle specs right now - at least as far as I can find them. I'll let players customize them with turbo boosts and bulletproof windshields and oil slicks and the like. These are just  - to the best of my ability - the actual vehicles.


----------



## lyle.spade (Aug 5, 2015)

Morrus said:


> No, it's just the vehicle. The notes column is just for me. Players would have to add the special equipment - that's literally the bare van.




Perhaps then I'll have to do some research to find out how much all the anti-ghost equipment would run!


----------



## Shane H not Hensley (Aug 5, 2015)

I admire this research -- really delving into the iconic vehicles of the past century's legendariums.


----------



## neobolts (Aug 5, 2015)

Kudos to you for all this vehicle research. I put of fraction of the effort your expending into various gun stats for a homebrew system. The NSA probably has me on a list now, LOL.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2015)

neobolts said:


> Kudos to you for all this vehicle research. I put of fraction of the effort your expending into various gun stats for a homebrew system. The NSA probably has me on a list now, LOL.




Oh, man, I did gun research earlier this year! It was easier, but still hard work!


----------



## Gilladian (Aug 5, 2015)

If you go to the public library and ask for the bound periodicals, or periodicals on microfilm, you'll be able to find advertisements that should have prices for just about everything; just figure out which magazines or newspapers had car ads in them, and half your work will be done. Won't help with the weights or the 0-60 speed, but prices, yeah...


----------



## teitan (Aug 5, 2015)

Kelly Blue Book general gives original prices when you do a search by make, model and year


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Aug 5, 2015)

I definitely know how you feel.  I just haven't done it for something professional.  I've been working on using the Support Vehicle rules to turn WWII and Modern combat vehicles into stat blocks for Battletech.  And I've been trying to find statistics for weapon systems for Harpoon.  If you aren't given the diameter, type of explosive, or amount of explosive for a missile then you are out of luck.  Or if a certain statistic is classified.  I'm surprised I haven't had a knock on my door from the FBI.


----------



## Beleriphon (Aug 5, 2015)

Best be, call the vehicle manufacturer. Most of them should have lists of what the vehicles, and what options they came with, since the started selling them. At least as far the American manufacturers that are still in business go. I note that the list is missing a wide variety of Aston Martins. As Brit I would have thought you would have put the world's foremost superspy's preferred ride right at the top.


----------



## Dausuul (Aug 5, 2015)

Just a note, it's "Dukes of Hazzard"--two Z's, not one.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2015)

Dausuul said:


> Just a note, it's "Dukes of Hazzard"--two Z's, not one.




I wouldn't worry - it's just a research spreadsheet with notes to myself to remind me what to look up.  Those names won't appear!


----------



## vandaexpress (Aug 5, 2015)

Hats off to you, Morrus. I used to maintain a database of stats for current/recent vehicles (I'm a car guy) and *that* was arduous for me. I can't imagine doing it for vehicles that aren't even around. This is fantastic. Glad to see I'm not the only one who geeks out to stuff like this, even if my players will likely never use it/care.


----------



## Steven Winter (Aug 5, 2015)

I know how arduous it is and I totally feel for you, Morrrus, but at the same time, this is the sort of thing I love doing. When I miss a deadline, it's often because I spent too much time on research (because I was having so much fun) and was late getting around to the actual writing. 

In other words, I'm actually jealous right now. :\

Steve


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel (Aug 6, 2015)

Vehicle Tip: Car and Driver has a lot of Archive type articles that can give you stats, specs, and prices on vehicles from "back in the day"


----------



## Evenglare (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd suggest actually contacting the companies (assuming they are still around) and ask to talk to someone who can assist you with research. I've done the same with JPL and several other companies for my thesis. You are doing way more work than you really need to if you aren't doing that already.


----------

